# Canon Announces PowerShot G9 X Mark II, G7 X Mark II Video Creator Kit & VIXIA HF-R Series



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 3, 2017)

```
<strong>Canon Proclaims “Visionaries Welcome” at the 2017 CES Show</strong></p>
<p><em>Canon Announces PowerShot G9 X Mark II Digital Camera, PowerShot G7 X Mark II Video Creator Kit and Updated VIXIA HF-R Series Camcorders</em></p>
<p dir="ltr"><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., January 3, 2016</strong> – At this year’s Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in Las Vegas, NV, January 5-8, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is excited to debut its Visionaries Welcome” themed booth (Booth #16206 in the Central Hall), demonstrating the Company’s continued path of innovation and helping others “See Impossible.” Canon is also announcing a host of new travel-friendly imaging products. Included in this announcement is the slim and lightweight, carry-anywhere PowerShot G9 X Mark II digital camera, the PowerShot G7 X Mark II Video Creator Kit, ideal for the vlogger on-the-go, and three updated models to the line of family-friendly VIXIA HF R-series personal camcorders.</p>
<p dir="ltr">“Beyond product introductions, this year we’re taking things at CES to a new level, declaring ‘Visionaries Welcome’ – inviting potential companies to learn what can be possible by incorporating Canon technologies and innovations into their designs,” said Eliott Peck, executive vice president and general manager, Imaging Technologies and Communications Group, Canon U.S.A., Inc. and chairman & CEO, Canon Information Technology Services, Inc. “We are always looking to bring to market products designed to meet the ever-changing needs of our customers. Whether someone is looking for the latest and greatest in a compact premium camera to document precious family moments or taking the plunge into vlogging with a creative, professional look, we have the right solution for them.”</p>
<p dir="ltr"><!--more--></p>
<p dir="ltr"><strong>Canon Proclaims “Visionaries Welcome”

</strong>The Canon booth at CES 2017 will look quite different this year – designed to invite future-thinkers; visitors will learn about a broader vision of what is possible with Canon innovations. On display will be products developed by current Canon customers such as Solidiphy, FoxTales, StyleShoots and Card Isle, that incorporate Canon technology and innovation to create products that are not just commercially successful but also cultivate a larger vision of what is possible when integrating Canon products. Offering our depth of 80 years of experience and leadership, a reputation for world-class U.S.-based customer service and support, and R&D capabilities, Canon is looking to expand collaborations with manufacturing companies as well as entrepreneurs to deliver visionary ideas and solutions well into the future.</p>
<p dir="ltr">Also on display will be Canon’s current imaging products across the EOS, PowerShot, VIXIA, PIXMA, imagePROGRAF and imageCLASS product lines.</p>
<p dir="ltr"><strong>PowerShot G9 X Mark II Digital Camera

</strong>For those looking to make a step up to a premium point-and-shoot camera, the Canon PowerShot G9 X Mark II features a 1.0- inch 20.2 Megapixel sensor and packs a lot of punch in a very small package. It also features the latest image processor, DIGIC 7, providing users with improved subject tracking and scene detection, and more. For added social network-sharing convenience the PowerShot G9 X Mark II is the first Canon PowerShot digital camera equipped with Bluetooth®<sup>1</sup> Smart for easy pairing with a compatible smartphone or tablet. Photographers of all skill levels looking for more “pro-like” features will appreciate the in-camera RAW conversion feature and improved Time-Lapse Movie Mode to help capture images at preset intervals and combine them to create a short movie clip.</p>
<p dir="ltr">PowerShot G9 X Mark II Camera Features include:</p>
<ul dir="ltr" type="disc">
<li>1.0-inch, 20.2 Megapixel<sup>2</sup> High-Sensitivity CMOS sensor</li>
<li>DIGIC 7 Image Processor</li>
<li>Built-in Wi-Fi®<sup>3</sup> and NFC<sup>4</sup> and Bluetooth®<sup>1</sup> Smart capability</li>
<li>Bright f/2.0 (W) – f/4.9 (T), 3x Optical Zoom Lens (28-84mm)</li>
<li>3.0” Touch Panel LCD</li>
<li>Full HD, Dynamic IS and Time-Lapse Movie video functions</li>
<li>Continuous shooting speeds of up to 8.2 fps (In JPEG and RAW)</li>
</ul>
<p dir="ltr">The Canon PowerShot G9 X Mark II digital camera is scheduled to be available February 2017 for an estimated retail price of $529.99.</p>
<p dir="ltr"><strong>PowerShot G7 X Mark II Video Creator Kit

</strong>For those up-and-coming filmmakers, social influencers and vloggers, Canon is excited to announce a compact, mobile and on-the-go solution for their social sharing needs — the Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark II Video Creator Kit. The kit includes the PowerShot G7 X Mark II digital camera with an additional back-up battery, a Manfrotto PIXI tripod, and a 32GB San Disk SD card.</p>
<p dir="ltr">The Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark II Video Creator Kit is available for pre-order at the Canon Online Store (<a href="http://shop.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank">shop.usa.canon.com</a>) and is scheduled to start shipping in February 2017 for an estimated retail price of $749.99.</p>
<p dir="ltr"><strong>VIXIA HF R82, R80 and R800 Personal Camcorders

</strong>Updated for 2017, these three new VIXIA HF R-Series personal camcorders ideal for families who want to document life’s precious moments. Each model is equipped with a 57x Advanced Zoom, SuperRange Optical Image Stabilizer, a 3.28 Megapixel Full HD CMOS Canon Image Sensor, DIGIC DV4 Image Processor, and a 3.0-inch capacitive touch panel LCD. The VIXIA HF R82 camcorder offers 32GB of internal storage for recording up to 12 hours of video and the VIXIA HF R80 camcorder offers 16GB of internal storage for recording up to 6 hours of video. All of the VIXIA HF R-Series camcorders allow for recording to a removable SD card. New features for these 2017 models include Flexible Slow and Fast motion recording, backlight correction when in Highlight Priority mode and support for the Canon Camera Connect App<i><sup> 3</sup></i>.</p>
<p dir="ltr">VIXIA HF R82, R80 and HF R800 Features include:</p>
<ul dir="ltr">
<li>MP4 1080p/60p Recording</li>
<li>Lightweight, portable body</li>
<li>High-capacity BP-727 battery pack</li>
<li>HF R82 and HF R80 feature built-in Wi-Fi® and NFC<i><sup>3 </sup></i>capability</li>
<li>Live Streaming feature</li>
<li>Zoom Framing Assist setting</li>
<li>File Lock Function</li>
<li>Built-in Down conversion</li>
<li>Compatible with optional Camera Pan Table CT-V1</li>
</ul>
<p dir="ltr">The VIXIA HF R82, VIXIA HF R80, and VIXIA HF R800 camcorders are scheduled to be available in February 2017 for estimated retail prices of $449.99, $399.99, and $299.99, respectively.</p>
<p dir="ltr">To learn more about the “Visionaries Welcome” message and Canon digital imaging products please visit Canon at 2017 CES Show at Booth #16206 in the Central Hall for a first-hand look at Canon’s latest products and new business initiatives. Follow Canon throughout the show on Instagram at @CanonUSA and Twitter at @CanonUSAimaging. Use #CanonCES to join the conversation.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-4 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-4 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-4' class='gallery galleryid-27843 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/G9X-MarkII-black-3q-no-flash-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/G9X-MarkII-black-3q-no-flash-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="g9x-markii-black-3q-no-flash-hires" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/G9X-MarkII-black-back-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/G9X-MarkII-black-back-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="g9x-markii-black-back-hires" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/G9X-MarkII-black-front-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/G9X-MarkII-black-front-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="g9x-markii-black-front-hires" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/G9X-MarkII-silver-3q-flash-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/G9X-MarkII-silver-3q-flash-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="g9x-markii-silver-3q-flash-hires" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/G9X-MarkII-silver-3q-no-flash-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/G9X-MarkII-silver-3q-no-flash-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="g9x-markii-silver-3q-no-flash-hires" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/G9X-MarkII-silver-back-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/G9X-MarkII-silver-back-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="g9x-markii-silver-back-hires" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/G9X-MarkII-silver-front-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/G9X-MarkII-silver-front-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="g9x-markii-silver-front-hires" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/G9X-MarkII-silver-kit-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/G9X-MarkII-silver-kit-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="g9x-markii-silver-kit-hires" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/VIXIA-HF-R80-3q-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/VIXIA-HF-R80-3q-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="vixia-hf-r80-3q-hires" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/VIXIA-HF-R80-EVF-open-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/VIXIA-HF-R80-EVF-open-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="vixia-hf-r80-evf-open-hires" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/VIXIA-HF-R82-3q-LCD-open-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/VIXIA-HF-R82-3q-LCD-open-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="vixia-hf-r82-3q-lcd-open-hires" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/VIXIA-HF-R82-BP727-side-hiRes.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/VIXIA-HF-R82-BP727-side-hiRes-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="vixia-hf-r82-bp727-side-hires" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## transpo1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Visionaries Welcome- unless they shoot 4K


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jan 3, 2017)

Some idea of what DIGIC 7 did for the G7X II (vs the G7X and DIGIC 6) can be inferred from comparing data on these two web pages:

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-g7x/canon-g7xA6.HTM

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-g7x-ii/canon-g7x-iiA6.HTM

It would make sense that the G9X II would see similar improvement (some significant, I think...others not so much, compared to the G9X).

I look forward to finding out more about 'Bluetooth Smart'...anything Canon can do to make it easier to link a modern smartphone with their cameras is much anticipated.

I do wonder, though, whether the images from the G9X II are going to be more-or-less identical to those acquired using the G9X--a bit of improvement there would be nice.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 3, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> Visionaries Welcome- unless they shoot 4K



yes, because the small RX100's really shoot for more than a few minutes of 4K at a time before they overheat.

totally makes sense to add in 4K into an even smaller camera.

Good grief.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 3, 2017)

josephandrews222 said:


> Some idea of what DIGIC 7 did for the G7X II (vs the G7X and DIGIC 6) can be inferred from comparing data on these two web pages:
> 
> http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-g7x/canon-g7xA6.HTM
> 
> ...



I believe that's BLE with the camera control / geotagging able using low energy bluetooth such as what is in the EOS-M5.


----------



## veng (Jan 3, 2017)

The biggest difference I see is the 8FPS which is about a 10 fold improvement over the Mark I. Is the price in the release correct as 529? B&H has it for 679.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2017)

veng said:


> Is the price in the release correct as 529? B&H has it for 679.



Are you sure you're not looking at the G*7*X Mark II? $529 is the list price for the current G9X, so it makes sense that MkII would be the same.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Jan 3, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Visionaries Welcome- unless they shoot 4K
> ...



Sony and other manufactures have had video cameras shooting 4k for quiet a few years now. I am actually shocked Canon did not include it with this update.. I mean really the Sony AX53 can shoot 4k until the battery is dead or the card is full. So why has Canon not included 4k in its video cams yet??


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 3, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > transpo1 said:
> ...



Because they, Canon, don't believe the target audience will be predominately impacted by the absence of it. 

Less than 10% of USA households have a 4K TV, the USA is the largest single 4K TV market and even those people that have a 4K TV have very limited delivery options. 4K is simply not a consumer orientated feature at this point. Canon don't include it because they don't think they need to, Apple don't include it on their Apple TV because they don't think they need to.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jan 3, 2017)

I am not a frequent video shooter and think that a good quality 1080p worth more than a bad quality 4K but it is always funny when people argue with the 4K TV situation at the present.

We often shoot MEMORIES with cameras and want them in the best quality possible. Might not have a 4K TV now but in 10 years it will be very common and cheap to buy one. Maybe in 5 years too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2017)

blackcoffee17 said:


> We often shoot MEMORIES with cameras and want them in the best quality possible. Might not have a 4K TV now but in 10 years it will be very common and cheap to buy one. Maybe in 5 years too.



In 10 years there will be 32K 4D holographic TVs, and on those 4K footage will look just as flat and crappy as 1080p.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 3, 2017)

ExodistPhotography said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > transpo1 said:
> ...



I'm curious on the SIZE difference between the AX53 and the G9x .. 

you DO realize that this thing is even smaller than the RX100 by nearly a 1CM and that can only shoot 4K for 5 minutes?


----------



## Jopa (Jan 3, 2017)

Is it safe to carry the G9X in a pocket (dust)?


----------



## LDS (Jan 3, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Because they, Canon, don't believe the target audience will be predominately impacted by the absence of it.
> Less than 10% of USA households have a 4K TV



I wonder how many "consumer" videos today are actually "consumed" on high-end tellies, and how many are instead watched on mobile devices few inches screens, after having been shared (downsampled and compressed) to some "cloud" service - FB, Youtube, etc. Also, storage and editing resources quickly increase, not everybody really have some NAS humming in the house, nor several external disks. And the trend is having them to "upload to the cloud" - but not too many terabytes without paying (and sometimes, even paying, after some "unlimited plans" backfired). Not exactly 4K friendly yet (and available network speeds play a role too).

On the other hand, Canon misses surely some marketing opportunities, and gives one to reviewers to bash their models.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Jan 4, 2017)

The only way Canon will pay attention to the public is by sales. All the moaning and groaning on social media makes no difference. If enough people don't buy their cameras because of the lack of 4k video/features then Canon will have to start including it else they lose more and more money from lower sales.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 4, 2017)

blackcoffee17 said:


> We often shoot MEMORIES with cameras and want them in the best quality possible. Might not have a 4K TV now but in 10 years it will be very common and cheap to buy one. Maybe in 5 years too.


At present, the bulk of TV sales are 4K models, despite the lack of content....

most newer laptops can display to a 4K tv....

most "gamer" computers can handle 8K displays, despite the lack of choice....

most "action" cameras shoot 4K......

most DSLRs do not.....

Things progress piece by piece, rarely all at once.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 4, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> most "gamer" computers can handle 8K displays, despite the lack of choice....



actually most can't.

more than 2-3 4K screens and you have to run multiple video cards in SLI form at least for gaming.


----------



## pokerz (Jan 4, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> ExodistPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...


For extra 0.92cm thinkness, it can provide 24mm wide, 100mm tele, a built in EVF, 4k 30p, 1000fps , zebra, peaking, log profile, better buffer, better FPS, a bounce flash and a flippy screen.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 4, 2017)

pokerz said:


> For extra 0.92cm thinkness, it can provide 24mm wide, 100mm tele, a built in EVF, 4k 30p, 1000fps , zebra, peaking, log profile, better buffer, better FPS, a bounce flash and a flippy screen.



My 5dsr, 1dx2 and a7r2 can deliver a way better IQ than both RX100 or G9X. I can mount any lens on those FF
cameras, from 11-24 to 600/4. But what's the point if _none_ of them will fit in my pocket? 
For me 1cm means I will have a camera in the pocket or not. 

BTW the RX100 has 70mm tele since the 3rd generation. I had the first two gens but gave up since the cameras were still too big for everyday carry.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Jan 4, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> ExodistPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Actually in 2016 alone 25% of the TVs sold globally were 4k. Canon is a global company and thus has to think globally and 4k is becoming the norm as 8k TVs are starting to role out. Then there is the fact that most consumers of video cameras these days actually do not show their videos on their home TV. Most get uploaded to youtube of just emailed to family and friends. Which is supported by 4k unless your on a PC from the year 2003.. Then regardless of those like myself who still upload in 1080p, the ability to down sample 4k to 1080p actually makes the video much sharper. 

That said, I shoot Canon and love Canon products. I can understand the 80D and 6D2 not having 4k. I get that. But Canons higher end Vixa Camcorder should.. I am not saying the G9 should at all. At that price, not it should not. But the camcorders should have it. Seriously you can get 4k in dang no pro these days.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 4, 2017)

pokerz said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > ExodistPhotography said:
> ...



I thought the high-fps was only for few seconds. And it's only on low resolution:
250fps @ 1,824×1,026	
1000fps @ 1,244×420


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 4, 2017)

are these R800 cameras really anything better or different than the R700 (and R600/R500)? looks like they add 1-2 minor new features for the past 4-5 years and call it a new model/release. the R600 refurb was on sale for around $125 recently and the R700 was under $200 new. if anyone's still in the market for these, check those out first.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 4, 2017)

pokerz said:


> For extra 0.92cm thinkness, it can provide 24mm wide, 100mm tele, a built in EVF, 4k 30p, 1000fps , zebra, peaking, log profile, better buffer, better FPS, a bounce flash and a flippy screen.



and twice the price.

I noticed you left out that little tidbit.


----------



## IglooEater (Jan 5, 2017)

Sigh... I'm starting to wish Canon would stick 4K into everything just to some people shut up. 

Yes I that badly want them to be quiet. ;D


----------



## douglaurent (Jan 5, 2017)

Very disappointing again Canon. The small size parallel thumbnail videos in Sony cameras do look as good as your best 1080 video quality. Canon's camera lineup historically never had so much good competition with dozens of useful features Canon doesn't offer.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 5, 2017)

douglaurent said:


> Very disappointing again Canon. The small size parallel thumbnail videos in Sony cameras do look as good as your best 1080 video quality. Canon's camera lineup historically never had so much good competition with dozens of useful features Canon doesn't offer.



waaa.

except this offers one thing the competition doesn't have. Size.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 5, 2017)

douglaurent said:


> Very disappointing again Canon. The small size parallel thumbnail videos in Sony cameras do look as good as your best 1080 video quality. Canon's camera lineup historically never had so much good competition with dozens of useful features Canon doesn't offer.



If Sony cameras are so much better, why don't they sell more of them?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> pokerz said:
> 
> 
> > For extra 0.92cm thinkness, it can provide 24mm wide, 100mm tele, a built in EVF, 4k 30p, 1000fps , zebra, peaking, log profile, better buffer, better FPS, a bounce flash and a flippy screen.
> ...



And that extra 0.92 cm is nearly a 30% increase in thickness. For me, that's the difference between fits in jeans pocket and doesn't fit so gets left at home.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 5, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > pokerz said:
> ...



Could get bigger jeans.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2017)

Orangutan said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Found the perfect pants to carry a camera:


----------



## transpo1 (Jan 5, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Visionaries Welcome- unless they shoot 4K
> ...



Yes, you're right- it makes perfect sense since they are competing for people's iPhone dollars. And as people here have noted, iPhones have 4K video. And yes, I am taking note of your sarcasm and flipping it


----------



## jedy (Jan 9, 2017)

transpo1 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > transpo1 said:
> ...


I honestly don't get the obsession with consumer 4K - especially in a camera of this size. When viewing videos on a small screen like a phone or on my iPad Mini, 1080p is more than good enough. I often have to reduce the quality to 480p due to insufficient bandwidth and even then it still looks just as good on a small screen. 4K should be left to big budget cinema films, not YouTube cat videos.


----------



## transpo1 (Jan 9, 2017)

jedy said:


> transpo1 said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



So, on that note, I don't get the obsession with high-resolution stills on a camera of this size. Why would anyone need 5472 x 3648 stills when viewing on a small screen like an iPhone or an iPad mini? 1080 resolution stills are good enough. After all, Instagram is only 1080 x 1080. Why would a camera of this size need to shoot pictures in anything higher? 

Oh, yes- it's because many people do view stills AND watch video on 4K monitors, 5K iMacs, 2880 x 1800 MacBook Pro Retina screens, etc., and on YouTube, which also accepts 4K UHD video. And since iPhones already shoot 4K video (have for 2 years) and stills at 12MP, and since Canon P&S cameras have to compete with iPhone dollars (as per the original point)...well, you get the picture, right? No pun intended...


----------

